# meet buster, the terrorist (pic heavy)



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

Just thought Id take the opportunity to introduce my busterboy. He is 2, I have had him since a pup, and im a bit obsessed with taking photo's of him!

As a baby









All grown up!










































My Fiance thinks its an obssession...i think he may be right hmy:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what a gorgeous boy, and such a sweet pupppy when he was younger,


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

He's goregeous, I have filled a photo album already from Cody's first week...Defo an addiction.
The last picture you've put up is it a pro picture?


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

if he was mine i'd be camera happy too  

he is adorable


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

Katie&Cody said:


> He's goregeous, I have filled a photo album already from Cody's first week...Defo an addiction.
> The last picture you've put up is it a pro picture?


No, but thankyou! it was taken by me, using an old bed sheet as the background lol. He had just had a trim at the groomers, which is why he is looking so smart  normally he has rather wild eyebrows and beardy face 

Also, i think pro's make more of an effort to hide ..... "bits" which i didnt notice til the hubby pointed it out *ahem*


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

He's lovely - not the worst obsession a person could have

It's lovely to see him "grow up".


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

Ahh bless....so cute.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

He is lovely


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Well, well done u...! It is a great pic.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Gorgeous little terrier!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2011)

Piccy update of the last 6 months!!

Today at saltdean beach


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2011)

Pre-haircut end of last yr




























Laziest terrier...ever


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

What a gorgeous lad


----------



## Malorey (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh gosh, he is darling.


----------

